# Stuff to do in NYC



## chobochobo (May 5, 2006)

I have my hotel room (at the Benjamin) and my airline tickets for the second week in October. I've been once before and had a great time: I've done the Staten Island ferry, Empire State, Guggenheim, MOMA, WTC etc. I have a full week - does anyone have any suggestions for places to visit and eateries to try please? I enjoy most cuisines. 

Remind me, what's the recommend % tip in NYC again please?


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, Round 2 . . .*

For museums in NYC, I can recommend the Frick Museum, the former mansion home of Henry Clay Frick, who accumulated a horde of masterpieces some 100 years ago, decorating his expansively sized, French-style mansion. (It's at Fifth Ave. and 70th St., 12 blocks south of the Metropolitan Museum, which, I assume, that you've been to.)

Another small museum that has had a renaissance of late is the Morgan Library, at Madison and 36th St. - a collection not only of rare books but also many rare works of art on paper, and some of the original accoutrements of J.P. Morgan's art collection (the larger pieces went to the Met.)

Otherwise, have yourself a stroll up Madison Ave., from 42nd St. to the upper 70's - a kaleidescope of menswear from the conservative to the flamboyant.

Also, walk around lower Manhattan - Soho, Tribeca, and Little Italy/Chinatown - a whole welter of different cultures in a relatively small space.

Tips in restaurants, by the way, should minimally be 15%. An easy rule of thumb is to double the local sales tax (about 8.625 %) - that's a fair tip.

Hope that you have a great time in NYC!



chobochobo said:


> I have my hotel room (at the Benjamin) and my airline tickets for the second week in NYC. I've been once before and had a great time: I've done the Staten Island ferry, Empire State, Guggenheim, MOMA, WTC etc. I have a full week - does anyone have any suggestions for places to visit and eateries to try please? I enjoy most cuisines.
> 
> Remind me, what's the recommend % tip in NYC again please?


----------



## chobochobo (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

chobochobo said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.


Only happy to oblige - enjoy yourself!


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

You're missing, by one week, the New York Open House.

https://www.ohny.org/

I'll be there this weekend for this very reason, so I should have a list of some things to see by then


----------

